# Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht



## R0NNY_RU (6. Januar 2017)

*Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht*

Hallo Leute! 
Habe folgendes Problem: 
Habe meinen alten MacBook Pro (Mid 2010) auf gerüstet mit einer SSD. 
Doch er will MacOs Sierra nicht auf die Platte installieren. Er gibt mir folgende Fehlermeldung: Die Signaturprüfung des Installer-Payloads ist fehlgeschlagen. 
Um genau zu sein, hat meine alte interne HDD den Geist aufgegeben. Somit habe ich die SSD blanko eingebaut ohne iwas Clonen zu können.
An meinem anderen MacBook Air habe ich ein Installations USB Stick mittels DiskMaker x 6 erstellt.
Dann mein MBP über den USB Stick gestartet und die neue SSD mittels Festplattendienstprogramm formatiert. Danach klappt die Installation aber nicht, siehe Fehler oben. Habe das schon drei mal probiert! 

Habt ihr Vorschläge?


----------



## Bennz (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht*

Datum/Uhrzeit stimmt nicht.


----------



## R0NNY_RU (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht*

wie ändere ich die ohne ein Terminal?


----------



## airXgamer (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht*

Entweder er meint die Uhrzeit des BIOS / UEFI oder die Zeit des Installationsmediums.


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht*

Kann man da nicht via cmd+R beim Booten in den Wiederherstellungsmodus direkt via WLAN booten? Ging zumindest bei meinem 2012er Air, das hat sich dann selbst das aktuelle Image aus dem Netz gezogen und auf die Platte gebügelt.


----------



## airXgamer (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neue SSD für mein MacBookPro ... Installation will aber nicht*

Eventuell LAN Kabel anstecken, damit das Image sich seine Dateien aus dem Netz ziehen kann.


----------

